# female cockatiel is putting her bottom in the air



## jasminethetiel

my female cockatiel occasionaly puts her bottom in the air and makes a frantic chirping noise. First time this happened i googled it and found out that a female does this when she wants to mate. so i ignored it and thought it would go away. Well 4 months later and she will do it at least twice a week, sometimes she is just on the couch and she sets of other times i just put my finger near her and she sets off. I don't want to breed her and i'm not sure if i can breed her with her mutations. Anyway i want to know what i should do, should i just wait for her to stop or should i get another cockatiel with a mutation so they can't breed but she still feels like she has mated. thank you for the help. If you need pictures i can post some


----------



## kfelton0002

You can breed any two cockatiels as long as they are male and female regardless of their mutation, but unless you want to lose your lovely companion I wouldn't breed her. She sees you as her "mate" and if you put her with a male cockatiel then you will quickly be moved down the bench. Even if you didn't have the male and female in the same cage, just being around the male may stimulate her to nest and lay eggs. I would just reduce her daylight hours and keep her cage covered for a good 12-13 hours a day and she will think it is winter. Since cockatiels breed when daylight hours are longer, her hormones will be kept under control b/c winter isn't favorable to raise babies. This will also control any egg laying problems you may have with her in the future. If she is trying to "get you to mate with her" by raising her vent and making the chirping noises, odds are she will begin to nest and may lay eggs. In order to prevent any complications that can come with egg laying, such as calcium depletion and egg binding you definitely need to keep her hormones in check. Try not to pet her on her back because this may stimulate her to want to mate. Reducing her daylight hours is the main thing though! Sounds like your little girl loves you very much (maybe too much!) lol


----------



## xxxSpikexxx

If you pet her just keep it to her head area and don't pet her too often. Here is a link that might help http://www.birdchannel.com/bird-beh...d-small-bird-behavior/hormonal-cockatiel.aspx and one about egg laying http://www.birdchannel.com/bird-breeders/bird-experts/linda-rubin/mature-cockatiel-behavior.aspx



kfelton0002 said:


> You can breed any two cockatiels as long as they are male and female regardless of their mutation


It is true that any boy tiel can have babies with any female but I would be careful of what mutations the tiels are sometimes you can end up with chicks that are not very healthy. In linnies I know it is a huge no no to breed a lutino to a lutino.


----------



## Julie

xxxSpikexxx said:


> In linnies I know it is a huge no no to breed a lutino to a lutino.


wow, I did not know that. Thanks!


----------



## jasminethetiel

Thanks for your help guys. She has been doing the little chirps less and less now (im just patting her head). Anyway thanks again


----------



## Jenny10

If you didn’t already know this make sure you never pet the side of wings, back, tummy, and near her vent, petting in any of these places can mean to her you want to breed with her, only ever touch her head, Tira did the chirping noises tail up thing when I first had her, I just stopped all petting until she stopped, she as never done it again so far, she is around 6 months old now

Jenny


----------



## Mollypop

This thread has been great advice to read as my little Archie has been doing the same thing, sits on my shoulder, lowers herself, flattens her crest, raises her tail end and does a little chirpeee sound as she moves about in circles on my shoulder. She does full 360 rotations while standing on my shoulder as she continues her chirping sound. I was never quite sure what she was trying to tell me but now I understand. I have been scratching/rubbing her head, face and neck so will ease that off a bit and cover her cage a little longer also and see if that helps. I really don't want to encourage her to lay eggs as I do worry about the possibility of her becoming egg bound. :-( Thanks for all the wonderful advice.


----------



## keack2

My tiel does this too, it may just be me imagining it but it seems she is making a squeaking noise with her vent, i tried to get close enough to make sure but it always stops before I can get close enough to see/hear where it is actually coming from.


----------



## Renae

Yeah, they make little noises whilst doing it. 

Try and reduce hours of light - 10 to 12 hours of light is needed to bring Cockatiels into breeding condition. Fewer hours of light a day (basically simulating "winter" non-breeding season) will reduce the urge to breed.


----------

